# Whole Sale Price for Brood Frames



## Storm (Apr 6, 2017)

I am looking to purchase frames of capped brood to make up a few NUCs and was wondering what a fair price is - obviously it depends on how well filled out the frames are, but ball park? $20? $25? $30? $40? per frame? Thoughs?


----------



## wertzsteve (Dec 28, 2015)

that's a good question. anybody?


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

Wholesale or for a few nucs? If wholesale you can expect $25/frame, perhaps a little less if you buy enough. If only for a few nucs, you probably cannot find anyone willing to sell them, so expect to pay more.


----------



## jooky (Mar 18, 2016)

people do this? sounds like a great way to spread disease and mites


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Check your state bee laws about buying drawn comb. Then find out how much a nuc sells for in your area. Around here, a five frame nuc has three frames of brood, a frame of honey and foundation the bees are drawing out. Since the foundation and the honey are not worth a whole lot, most of the price of a nuc would be the queen and the brood frames. I would expect $40 per deep frame.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

jooky said:


> people do this? sounds like a great way to spread disease and mites


Yes, maybe not a lot, but it’s done. No different than buying a nuc with brood.


----------



## Tree (Oct 17, 2016)

here they sell from $30-$50 per frame


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Storm said:


> I am looking to purchase frames of capped brood to make up a few NUCs and was wondering what a fair price is - obviously it depends on how well filled out the frames are, but ball park? $20? $25? $30? $40? per frame? Thoughs?


I presume you want the nurse bees to cover them......I wouldn't sell mine for less than $40.


----------

